# Overcast / Cloudy days and photos....



## BmDubb (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey guys.. When outdoors taking photos... Does an overcast or cloudy day really hinder the quality of your photo? Or do you just need to adjust the camera to bring in more light to expose the shot?


----------



## Turnerea (Oct 14, 2009)

I think you'll usually find an overcast sky is more likely to blow out than need to "let more light in". That is at least my experience most of the time. I usually am taking pictures while hiking / in woods. If the sky is overcast I usually try to avoid it all together.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 14, 2009)

Overcast skies are like a big softbox...giving you very soft, even light.  This can be great compared to sunny skies, which give you very bright highlights and dark shadows.

For example, if you are shooting a portrait outdoors, you probably don't want to have your subject in bright overhead sun because the highlights and the shadows will be vastly different.
Same deal with landscapes etc.  

In overcast weather, the highlights won't be as bright and the shadows won't be as dark...thus compressing the range of the scene, maybe bringing it within the dynamic range of your camera, allowing you to get the shot without blown highlights or lost shadows.

Of course, overcast skies typically don't look good when they sneak into your image.


----------



## Plato (Oct 14, 2009)

That's when you go looking for people to photograph!  MUCH better than a sunny day.


----------



## NateS (Oct 14, 2009)

Depends on the type of shot.  Portraits...overcast is great (as already stated), landscapes....not so much due to the bland look of the sky (as already stated).


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 14, 2009)

> landscapes....not so much due to the bland look of the sky (as already stated).


Landscapes without sky in the frame work great though.


----------



## Unspoiled (Oct 14, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Overcast skies are like a big softbox...giving you very soft, even light.  This can be great compared to sunny skies, which give you very bright highlights and dark shadows.
> 
> For example, if you are shooting a portrait outdoors, you probably don't want to have your subject in bright overhead sun because the highlights and the shadows will be vastly different.
> Same deal with landscapes etc.
> ...



I agree with Big Mike.  I look forward to shooting on cloudy days.  Here in AZ we don't get them often.  The light is a lot softer and can really be used to your advantage.  You just need to be aware of it and know when to let it into your photos.  

Cloudy days are usually a great day to shoot things that are on the ground or go for that dark dismal photo you've been trying to get.  

Another advantage...Most don't think that shooting on a cloudy day is a good idea...And that's when you spring in to action.  They are not there hogging up all the good photo spots on cloudy days.  :thumbup:

Just my $0.02


----------



## Stormchase (Oct 14, 2009)

If you are shooting nature without alot of sky you can pull out more detail. Without all the high contrast and shadows. I guess it just has to be used right.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 14, 2009)

Sometimes the clouds themselves can be come compositional elements of your photos.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/176104-landscapes.html

More cloudy day shots.


----------

